# Favourite melee weapons



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay, so I got the inspiration for this thread from the chainsword thread that got ressurected recently. The question is simple: What is you favourite melee weapon in 40k and why?

Mine is a power klaw. It's like a power fist so it can do a lot of damage to soldiers and vehicles (easily ignoring most armour) plus it has sharp snappy bits for fingers so you can crush *and* slice with it. Epic.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

The Thunder Hammer.....anyone up for a bloody game of cricket?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nothing beats the traditional awesomeness of a sword or halberd. Powered or not... :so_happy:


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Nemesis (Force?) Halberd.


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Power Fist! I love UFC/Martial Arts, nothing seems cooler than being able to deck someone and kill them, along with crushing vehicles too!


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Colonel Straken's "iron hand." - ignores armor saves & +d6 additional armor penetration

Claw of the Desert Tigers - power sword that inflicts instant death


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Makari's banner.

Technically it isnt a "weapon" in the sense that it is used for killing directly, but the banner is a weapon used to boost the ferocity and morale of the Waaagh! 

And anyway, i am sure that if he dropped it on somebody it might hurt them lol.

But yes, without a doubt, Makari's banner is the best weapon to go with the single greatest character in all of the 40K fluff.


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

I like big melee weapons because, let's be honest, if someone runs at you with a plasma pistol, you're gonna be worried and scared for your life, but if you're being charged by a guy with a huge Thunderhammer, you are gonna be shit-scared!

In case it wasn't clear, Thunderhammers totally rule!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

a simple powersword


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Harlequin's Kiss, Elegant and dangerous in equal measures.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Power sword are always awsome just because they are.

But power fists just seem brilliant, just the idea of walking around a battlefield punching everyone sounds excellent


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Chain Axes


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

Scything Talons. Come on. Who hasn't wished they had giant claws for hands they could kill that one particular co worker with. Or even the boss somedays... :wink:


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Chain Fist. Better than a power fist, but with the noise and gorryness of a chainsword.


On a side note-I always withed there was such a thing as a force-chainsword.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Chainsword. Someone actually thought that a regular sword just wasn't enough, no, They HAD to turn it into a chainsaw. And the name is just brilliant.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

a chainaxe that uses Bloodthirster axes as teeth. Sure its a little excessive, but it gets the job done.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Daemon Sword. nuff said. utter destruction in the palm of your hand. literally.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> Daemon Sword. nuff said. utter destruction in the palm of your hand. literally.


Until you run out of things to kill. Then you`d better have a damn strong will...


----------



## Razagel (Aug 24, 2008)

Well judging from just this one world, there is plenty of retards  so my deamon weapon will never run out of things to kill

My favorite weapon would be a power sword, elegant, good for offense en defense and deadly as can be


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Uilleam said:


> Scything Talons. Come on. Who hasn't wished they had giant claws for hands they could kill that one particular co worker with. Or even the boss somedays... :wink:


My office would be a bloodbath...

I like the fluff for a harlequin's kiss (don't think it's changed) so I'd like to go with that. The satisfaction from ramming that into someone's gut and liquefying their innards would be immense


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

My Daemon Hammer... It will banish the Daemon, crush the corrupt and purge the unclean...


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Im supprised no one has said the Combat Knife, It has been around for 39K+ years and it has a million and one uses!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I always like the idea of running around with twin lightning claws. They seem like the kind of things used in kung fu action movies


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Uilleam said:


> Scything Talons. Come on. Who hasn't wished they had giant claws for hands they could kill that one particular co worker with. Or even the boss somedays... :wink:


Er.....how would you get dressed with no hands.
Im a tau man I don't like melee, but if I had to go with a weapon I would go with a chain halberd....if they don't exist then give me a spear and a chain axe.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Power Axe. Like a Power Sword, but you know, an axe.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree with Brother Azeek! Combat Knife FTW!! most common issued military equipment and is never without a purpose from cutting your enemies throats to threatening your buddies for cheating in a game of cards. haha. XD


----------



## Ordo epitaphiorum (Nov 13, 2010)

I guess I would love to wield a Gauss Flayer. C'mon, its more effective as a melee weapon than a range weapon, so it has to be classified as... no?

Then I get some claws of a 'Nid of your choise. I guess all of them are pretty sharp. Hehe.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

It must be utterly koel to wield a power weapon being a decent psyker (librarian)
feel how you channel the power of the warp in its matrix, how it builts up his lethal potential, humming in eagerness to release death upon your foes, e.g. Mephiston


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

piemelke said:


> It must be utterly koel to wield a power weapon being a decent psyker (librarian)
> feel how you channel the power of the warp in its matrix, how it builts up his lethal potential, humming in eagerness to release death upon your foes, e.g. Mephiston


That would be a force weapon.


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Er.....how would you get dressed with no hands.
> Im a tau man I don't like melee, but if I had to go with a weapon I would go with a chain halberd....if they don't exist then give me a spear and a chain axe.


I never thought of that. Hopefully you'd get a second set of arms and hands to go with your new killy appendages? Just hope the cops never had to arrest you.

"Sir! Put down the swords!"

"I can't! They're attached!"

"This is your last warning! Put down the swords!"

"Shit... This is gonna sting..." :shok:


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I always like the idea of running around with twin lightning claws. They seem like the kind of things used in kung fu action movies


i know right lightning claws are fun to play with


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the power fist. Versatile, mean as all hell. Nothing like turning your victim to a pulp with your fist. 
If I had my choice I'd carry a combo: right hand power fist. left hand power sword.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

chain axe, proper fucking world eater style. run down the road windmilling that badboy!


----------



## For-The-Warmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

The Talon of Horus
(lightning claw used by horus himself)


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

A chainsword for me please! Just looking at your foe's face as you cleave their body in two and laugh.

That, or a two handed Force axe. Banishing big things since 30K


----------



## For-The-Warmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

Or Horus's mace


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I think I'd like the feel of the Chain Axe. Too bad they got rule of its cool rule in the game.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

cragnes417 said:


> i know right lightning claws are fun to play with


hmm.. how do you put twin lightning claws on by yourself? hmm....

Anyways, personally, I like personal needle weapons, yes, look at my nice shiny ring as it shoots a freaking LAZER beam at your face...... 

otherwise, Personal fan of any type of pole arm, halberd, bayonet, etc. 

thats it... I'm going to have guardsmen... with Power bayonets...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

My very own hands and a pen. Some serious killing potential, ya hear?


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

comrade said:


> hmm.. how do you put twin lightning claws on by yourself? hmm....


They retract


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Comrade- "personal needle weapons" <---- do you mean Digital weapons? 

I would go with a Master-crafted Nemesis Weapon.


----------



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

Custodian Spear, you get shot whilst running towards my extended blade. Priceless.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

eviscerator? all the fun of a power fist in chainsaw form 

although power bayonets do sound fun too


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

The wailing doom. The deadliness of a power blade with the added annoyance of that woman that won't stop nagging.


----------



## Zhou The Maladjusted (Nov 25, 2010)

A Manreaper(Power-Scythe), like Mortarion and the DeathShroud used. 

Probably not the most practical weapon in some situations, but that does not take away from how simply awesome they are.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

thunder hammer, I just love the imagery, you smash em with a giant fucking hammer then a burst of energy sends em flying


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Definitely a Master-Crafted, Grand-Master level Nemesis Force Halberd.

Midnight


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Twin Force Fists. How awesome would that be?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`ll have Power Force Nemesis Lightning Claws with chainblades for claws and built in heavy bolters with psycannon rounds. 

Three of them! :so_happy:


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

i would use the emperors head, it glows so violently bright that it vaporizes your enemies, and you can hit them with it. pretty snazzy right?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Kinda getting stupid now.


----------



## Daddysen (May 31, 2010)

I am surprised no one said the Necron Pariahs Warscythe with built in Gauss blaster. thats what i would choose. you know if humans ever figured out how to make them work.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> I`ll have Power Force Nemesis Lightning Claws with chainblades for claws and built in heavy bolters with psycannon rounds.
> 
> Three of them! :so_happy:


As awesome as that sounds at this moment, when it comes down to it I don't think it would be all that practical.:biggrin:





cheef3 said:


> i would use the emperors head, it glows so violently bright that it vaporizes your enemies, and you can hit them with it. pretty snazzy right?


:shok:
Please, let's stay away from the topic of people's heads. For the sake of everyone's sanity.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Shhhhhh, dont let Lux hear you!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Don't mention that which should not be mentioned


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

*Whisper* Fake heads


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

How about a Force Power Nemesis Daemon Twin Melta Honour Blade with in-built twin-linked vehicle-mounted cover-save-ignoring ordnance Railgun?
On the other hand I am wielding a Power Fist, but instead of fingers it has Networked Markerlights (So +5 BS for me!).

Midnight


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

A Pimp-smack!!!


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

A Ork Choppa! now dats wat i kal gewd an proper killy thingy.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Runic axe. I get a psychic hood and a force weapon all in the same package. Hell yeah.


----------



## Daddysen (May 31, 2010)

Hey wait i seem to recall there being something like a MK1 Kustom Exploding Head for the elite Nobs


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

How about a pair of Wraithswords (re roll misses) that give +4 attacks and strike at WS 10 and cause insta-death regardless of toughness with underslung TL Bright Lances on both?


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

I would chose a crozius arcanum... what's better than to smack unbelievers in the head with a gilded golden eagle on a stick?


----------

